# Shadow Labs (USA Domestic)



## ShadowLabs (Aug 3, 2016)

*Hello UGB,*

I represent a small domestic UGL here in the states and I have come here to
offer my products. We are called Shadow Labs. We currently are operating
locally only and have been for a little while now. For safety reasons, we are looking
to expand onto the internet and drop a lot of our local business. At this time,
I carry very basic products but over the next couple months here I will be
looking to add some new items if they are requested. 

I promise to be 100% open and honest about my brewing process and equipment.
That being said, our lab is a home lab, 2 man operation. We have a room
dedicated to our brewing, we use a magnetic hot stirrer plate for brewing with
a temperature gauge. Vials are sterilized at 450 degrees for 1 hour, stoppers
are dipped in BA. We also use gloves and masks and maintain a sterile work space.
We filter all products with 0.22. All raws are tested using Labmax. I do not
have access to a spectometer therefore I cannot validate the level of purity.
Furthermore, these are products that my associate and I use ourselves, we take
great care to ensure a quality product that's dosed as correctly as possible and is
as sterile as possible.

I did a bit of lurking before I made my decision to bring my lab here so I'm
expecting an initiation process. I will answer every question to the best of
my ability. I don't expect to be immediately accepted here, as a matter of fact
I expect the complete opposite. I hope that a few of you give me an opportunity
and place a small order so I have the chance to prove myself.


*PAYMENT:*

I prefer Bitcoin as payment but I can accept MG or WU. 
At this time there will be no minimum obviously due to me being new here.
Once I build some trust I will re-assess that aspect of business. 

*SHIPPING:*

I am domestic so I ship within the states USPS. I plan to ship at least every
other day. Shipping is a flat $10 for any size order. 

*BULK:*

If you're looking to place a bulk order, send it through and I will give you a
quote.





Thank you!


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 3, 2016)

Get lost faggot


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 3, 2016)

So you spent some time lurking.... How many other labs do you see here?


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 3, 2016)

Ban hammer in 3...2...1


----------



## bigdog (Aug 3, 2016)

we have been overrun with spammers lately! DAMMIT!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 3, 2016)

Word bruh. Just the kinda thing I've been looking for. I sent you an email. Did you get it???


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 3, 2016)

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## ShadowLabs (Aug 3, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Word bruh. Just the kinda thing I've been looking for. I sent you an email. Did you get it???



I did get an e-mail, not sure if it was from you.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 3, 2016)

But that other guy on the other thread is offering blood work and kick backs and refunds and samples and pretty much the key to his lab.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 3, 2016)

ShadowLabs said:


> I did get an e-mail, not sure if it was from you.





Grinch said:


> But that other guy on the other thread is offering blood work and kick backs and refunds and samples and pretty much the key to his lab.



Wow wow wow


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 3, 2016)

ShadowLabs said:


> I did get an e-mail, not sure if it was from you.



Yes it was prob me. Did the email use a yahoo acct and was the subject please sell me your steroids?? If so, I'm your guy!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 3, 2016)

Also, I only make bulk orders from new sources. I want the good shit and ALLLLLL of it!!!


----------



## ShadowLabs (Aug 4, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Yes it was prob me. Did the email use a yahoo acct and was the subject please sell me your steroids?? If so, I'm your guy!!



Actually, no I didn't. I have my e-mail filter set to kick back any sarcastic messages. I guess it's in good working order


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 4, 2016)

"shadow" lab

posts on board indexed by google and heavily invested in SEO

urine idiot and should probably leave.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 4, 2016)

Moving to the internet for safety? So selling to people you have never met vs ones you know is safer? Hmmm I had no idea. I think Im going to start a lab and start selling online too!!!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my gosh, this is priceless..


----------



## green (Aug 7, 2016)

ShadowLabs said:


> *Hello UGB,*
> 
> Vials are sterilized at 450 degrees for 1 hour, stoppers
> are dipped in BA. We also use gloves and masks and maintain a sterile work space.
> ...



for good sterilization you need autoclave


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 8, 2016)

I only buy from those who who dip their stoppers in liquid gold.....


----------



## nightster (Aug 8, 2016)

Did he died?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 8, 2016)

How's ur sus?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2016)

babu said:


> You ever try to order from pro labs USA domestic or heard of them?



become a good member and make a intro thread


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2016)

babu said:


> It won't let make a thread ???? Help



pm replied


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 16, 2016)

Was it Heisenberg?
Cuz I'm looking for Heisenberg, I got a test and I got to stay up all weekend to study lol.


----------



## Salt_life57 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey man message me
Email please


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2016)

green said:


> for good sterilization you need autoclave



False!...............


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey stupid, it's totally safe to solicit online ain't it stupid ass.

Desperation and solicitation you'll be busted soon enough!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2016)

I should have said we need more info on you like name, address and phone number!

Only POB needs your SS# but requires it posted in the open because it's safer that way!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2016)

Salt_life57 said:


> Hey man message me
> Email please



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha what a tool


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 30, 2016)

cobra for president


----------



## Jdub1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

Send me your email or prices and products


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdub1982 said:


> Send me your email or prices and products



Scammers, much like women, can sense when you reek of desperation.


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2016)

Jdub1982 said:


> Send me your email or prices and products



Social & a credit card number please


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 2, 2016)

you are still on this board???  I thought someone just bumped this thread so we could all laugh at you again.


----------

